
Ask HN: What kind of side projects have you used AI/ML for? - atarian
I&#x27;ve been seeing a lot of TensorFlow and deep learning articles on HN lately. I&#x27;d like to jump in at some point, but I want to get an idea of what kind of stuff you guys have been using it for.
======
tlack
Not much discussion here so I'll jump in.

I've been working on a private Telegram bot that I converse with about my
daily habits, how I feel (mentally/physically), what I've eaten, etc., and in
theory it will use machine learning to help me uncover some patterns to my
various wild mood swings.

Since it's open ended/conversational, all private, and run on my your own
machine (at least the analysis part), I'm hoping I can get a more accurate
overall picture of my life.

I confess that I haven't quite figured out how to get the output together in a
way that is useful, but I'm feeding content to it and experimenting in
Mathematica to see what is possible.

Eager for ideas if anyone has any!

